# Therapy Rabbits



## MiniLopHop (Aug 22, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone could tell me what the process is for getting a rabbit certified as a therapy rabbit?

Becky and Indy love people and new experiences. I can only take them to the pet store so often before it would get weird. I can't think of anywhere else that they can run around and have strangers pet them and it be safe. Then I was thinking therapy rabbits because they have such good temperments. It might also encourage someone who is ill that Indy has overcome so much and is still happy.

I hold them all the time and they don't mind getting picked up. They are great traveling in the car. Becky covers everyone in kisses, even strangers to some extent. I would think it would be nice for a hospital or nursing home to get sweet fuzzy visitors.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 22, 2011)

OMGBrandy whata great idea.

I think a Nursing Home would be wonderful. It certainly would brighten up the residents life while you were there visiting. So many of those poor people have nothing to look forward to. 

Susan 

ps

i've been wearing the beautiful jewelery you made me. it goes great with my*pink *clothes


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Aug 22, 2011)

Each pet therapy organization is different. Find one that works in your area and contact them. 
Most do require a vet visit to make sure the animals are healthy and can do well in the situations they will be in. Some will allow certain medical issues as long as it is stable and doesn't interfere the the animals ability to go out and be a therapy pet. 
Behaviour evaluations are a must. Some do offer training classes, but it is usually more for dogs than rabbits. The behaviours they would primarily test for would include them being comfortable in a new place, ok with strangers, no aggression, ok with sudden noises and other similar things. Dog would have to be ok with wheel chairs and walkers and such, but that is more because they are walking around where a rabbit would be carried. With cats and possibably rabbits, they may need to have a harness and leash for safety reasons, so work on getting them used to that. 

The actual process to get involved does vary. You would first contact the organization. Some do have application forms you can fill out and send to them online. They should them contact you to set up a time to meet, you may or may not be requested to take the rabbits to this meeting. After that, you do what is needed for the behaviour and vet. If all goes well, you might need to attend some training for you so you get to know what to do and the rules of going to certain places. Once you are all approved, you then choose a place and time to visit (they may have set times for places and you choose which one you want that suits your schedule) and start visiting. 


One thing to keep in mind is that some only allow you to have one animal at a time to visit. You can have more than one that you handle, but you can only bring one at a time. They might be able to make an exception if they are bonded and you only use one while the other stays in the carrier, but you would have to ask.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 22, 2011)

Kate, Thank you that is very helpful. I will look atound for a local organization to work with. Indy had to have an eye removed and is deaf in his ear on that side. He is completely healthy now, he just came from a rough start. Both of the rabbits are seen by the vet on an annual basis, but it won't be a big deal to have an extra check. They love new people and places so that part should be easy for them. They also are already used to harnesses because I use them when we visit the pet store.

They are bonded, so I hope to be able to arrange to have both of them even if they aren't both working. I could see how it would be challenging to handle both at once if they were visiting with different people.


----------



## pla725 (Aug 22, 2011)

There is a great organization called Bunnies in Baskets. It is part of Rabbit Advocates in Portland, OR. You can take to course online and just follow their guidelines. http://www.bunniesinbaskets.org/

I had Willie evaluated by my vet and an independent person who works in a no-kill shelter.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank you for the bunnies in baskets tip! Becky/Indy are having their check up tonight so I will ask the vet what she thinks about their temperments for this kind of experience too.


----------



## Paddy Ohara (Aug 23, 2011)

My Flemish is registered with The Delta Society. If you decided to go with them let me know and I can give you more information. I am an evaluator of pet partner teams with this organization.

www.deltasociety.org


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 23, 2011)

I looked at the delta society, but there are no training or evaluation sessions for PA. I don't want to take them on a super long trip to be evaluated.


----------



## Watermelons (Aug 23, 2011)

Maybe you can ask around to different care home and see if they know who will evaluate bunnys in your state?

I know up here in the great white north....
I've been doing pet therapy with my mother since I was 5, and now do it on my own with my dog. 
we have St Johns Ambulance to cirtify dogs, and BC Pets and Friends to cirtify dogs, cats, rabbits. Hospitals dont allow rabbits but care homes do. All animals must be screened and properly evaluated by a certified screener, then you go through the volunteer paperwork and what not, then you pick the place you want to volunteer at, and go through their volunteer procedures and orientations. Sometimes you dont need to be screened, and the care home will just allow you to volunteer with your rabbit, I used to do this with my Parrot when my grandfather was in a home. They LOVED her! I wanted to start going again, But I couldnt get her screened because nobody knows anything about birds, so therefore the home will allow her but because nobody will cirtify her.... me and her arn't insured, if something happened to her, nobody will cover me, if something happened to a patient because of her, Im in big trouble!

So make sure you look into the insurance offered for you and your pet when you look into places that do the screening and certification! Some may screen bunnys but they may not offer insurance, and all in all, its not worth it if they wont.

You can also try contacting neighbouring states if you know those companys that offer screening, and see if they know who does it in PA.

Best of luck!


----------



## Paddy Ohara (Aug 23, 2011)

I am not familiar with where you live but these are Delta Evaluators in your state. You would have to contact them to discuss evaluations if you go with Delta and make sure they are comfortable with rabbits. I have been with them a long time because only Delta registered animals are allowed in Vanderbilt and other hospitals where I live. 

Some places do not require that you register or certify with an organization like Delta or TDI. If you find a place like this just make sure you have an insurance policy and a health certificate and anything required by your state. The rabbits in a basket looks like a great organization.

Erwinna, Lititz, or Erie are the cities that come up in PA with evaluators. If they are near you and you would like the contact just let me know. I wouldn't travel far either. I think sometimes the car ride is the hardest part of the visit.

Good luck by the way! I love using the rabbit. She replaced my retired therapy dog. The reaction is so different and quite amazing. She is a Flemish which are not common around here and she literally stops traffic cars and pedestrians. I took her to the special care unit of the Assisted Living unit yesterday and it was so much fun. She also works a regular schedule at the cancer units in Vanderbilt Outpatient Clinics. She own the place and people schedule their treatments and appointments during her shifts. She's famous now due to a video and magazine photo shoot! Sorry I just had to brag.


----------

